# 15g Paludarium journal



## gy960 (Sep 10, 2011)

Siliconed the cork flats.








The support.








Siliconed the cork.








Hardscape (Not final one.)








Preliminary planting.








Added plants found locally.

















View attachment 157497


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tank!

What kind of livestock do you plan to keep?


----------



## gy960 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks haha 
It currently houses a few ember tetra and cory habrosus from the previous tank.
Considering to diy a fogger from a humidifier, since the rabbits hair fern keeps shriveling.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Adding a fogger could be amazing for photography, as well. Do it!


----------



## gy960 (Sep 10, 2011)

I would love to have a fogger, but it is too expensive for me (around $300++) 

Some of the wild plants and ferns melted due to a change in conditions. The ones that survived were doing great. Due to a lack of misting (Cant possibly mist the tank every hour), most of the moss and fern wilted. Thus, I changed the filter intake and made a rainbar for the outflow. As a result, I have created a drip wall (more like a waterfall), which opens up new spaces for planting.









After 2 weeks of not growing and not dying, I came home from school one day to find a new leave.









fter a few days. Everyweek, a new leave is put out now.









Added a Crispy Wave fern, and did a rescape.









Full tank shot (12 September 2013)









Top view.









Pink Cryptanthus aquiring a stronger pink colouration.









Added mondo grass.









Added Brazilian pennywort.









Cultivating emersed water sprite.









Trying to adapt my Downoi into emersed form.









Christmas moss getting lush.









Christmas moss growing emerse. It's so small and cute 









The star moss turned brown and soggy, but came back to life.


----------



## gy960 (Sep 10, 2011)

I uploaded the full pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1016282...7635483892211/


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing scape! Did you fill in the area that was sectioned off (under the stump) with substrate? What did you use? I really like the idea of the rain bars too. I just picked up a 40b and I'm researching ideas for a similar build


----------

